# Transferring bees from cone trap to 8 frame hive



## Swampfox077 (May 12, 2015)

I am new to bee keeping and live in FL.I have one hive in yard and have trap in yard a few miles away. The trap is a cone style trap. What is the best way to transfer bees from trap to 8 frame hive?


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

unless i am missing something, you should be able to shake bees from trap into hive (if queen goes in rest will). if you have an old queen exluder cut a piece off and put over entrance so queen cant get out - set cone on side in front of hive and rest should go in after a few hours or overnight


----------



## Swampfox077 (May 12, 2015)

Hey that is what I thought just wanted to make sure.Trap has been up for awhile. Thank you.
.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

If the bees have built comb in the cone style trap, handle it like a cut out. Cut the comb out and use rubber bands to hold it in the frames until the bees can attach it to the frames. Hopefully the comb isn't too wonky and is fairly straight. No comb, treat like a swarm on a limb and pour into hive like wvbeeguy said. They will start building comb almost as soon as they are settled in the cone style trap, so bee prepared.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 77! Your Apiary Inspector is a great source of information -- Carmen Fraccica 
[email protected]


----------

